# Suche Sucosoft S30-S3



## Alexander75 (12 September 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

Ich hab noch zwei PS3 und enie PS4-101 rumliegen UND das Programmierkabel.

Nur die Disketten mit der Software hab ich irgendwo in den letzten beiden Umzügen verbummelt.

Hat hier jemand noch dieses Altertümchen oder weiss, wo man das noch herbekommen kann ??


----------



## Chris1 (12 September 2009)

*Sucosoft*





*Suche Sucosoft S30-S3* 
"Hat hier jemand noch dieses Altertümchen oder weiss, wo man das noch herbekommen kann ?? "


Hallo Alexander
Ja habe ich, bin selber Alterümchen, schick mir deine Mailadresse

gruss Chris1


----------



## Alexander75 (13 September 2009)

*Danke*

Danke an alle, die mir großartig geholfen haben.
Jetzt kann ich meine drei Babys wieder programmieren.

Dieses Forum ist echt TOP !!! :s1:


*Thema closed*


----------



## AMicheel (14 März 2010)

*Sp4-101*

Ich habe ebenfalls eine SP4-101 und suche dringend die Software dazu und das Programmierkabel. wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.  a@micheel.de


----------



## Ludewig (15 März 2010)

Hier kannst du in die Software gucken:
http://downloads.applied-automation.com/sam/moeller/ps3/index.html

Danach bestellst du am besten 'ne aktuelle Easy, da gibt's immer so Starterpacks, bevor du noch 'nen Euro zuviel investierst.

Habe 92-96 mit dem Zeug gearbeitet, danach war ich's echt leid.


----------

